

Ask HN: Looking to get involved in the startup community in Toronto  - rocamboleh

I'm moving to Toronto in a few weeks time and am looking to connect with the startup community there. 
Can anyone help? I will be living downtown.<p>As always, 
Thanks!
======
aliasaria
Take a look at startupnorth.ca, Toronto's DemoCamp events, StartupWeekend
events, and Extreme VP's Extreme University. A lot of the community connects
through these groups.

~~~
rocamboleh
Great. Thanks for the reply; I've been to a few of these, but will check out
the others. Have you heard of this Word11 Blogging event?
(<http://word11.com/>) I'm thinking it might be a good place to meet some
people; ever heard of it or have any idea what it's like?

